# une crosse de fougère



## sleepymarmot

Buongiorno a tutti.
Non so come tradurre "une crosse de fougère". Si tratta semplicemente di una foglia di felce? 
Grazie molte
Marmot


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao
Ecco un'immagine di "crosse de fougère" . Mi dispiace, non conosco il termine usato in italiano . Spero che basterà .


----------



## Anaiss

Sì, io la chiamerei felce, o foglia di felce.


----------



## Necsus

Potrebbe essere QUESTA?
Se poi fosse commestibile, potrebbe essere una _cima di matteuccia_ (CLIC).


----------



## sleepymarmot

Grazie a tutti. Lascerò semplicemente foglia di felce.  
Non credo sia commestibile in questo caso, o almeno non è la funzione principale: sta in mezzo a un bouquet di fiori!


----------

